# Why DecalGirl?



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I've been lurking for a while, but only just joined up. 

I really like the DecalGirl skins, but is there a reason other than looks to get one? Does it really protect the Kindle or does it cause dirt to get stuck on it like the little case I had for my Palm?

Some of them are so nice, but I worry about dust getting caught in the keys.

Thanks in advance for your answers

Barbara


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Mostly I think it's just to liven up the Kindle, give it a different look. Sure it will keep it from getting dirty too, but I think it's 90% cosmetic.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know what you mean by the dirt stuck on the case. Silicone cases seem to get every little piece of dust, fiber and hair stuck to them.

The skins, however, are vinyl; dirt will not stick to them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbara M said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while, but only just joined up.
> 
> ...


I don't notice a lot of dust accumulating around the keys; no more so than would be there without the skin, anyway. I think it will be easier to clean than the slightly textured surface of the Kindle, but yes, I got it because it was pretty.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In my case, it was a cosmetic decision...to liven it up. I was tired of the plain white.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Barbara M and welcome out of lurkdom!! I am buying a skin mostly for looks, but they do add a bit of protection to the case and since they are vinyl they don't grab the dust like the silicone ones do. I have had those in the past for phone and mp3 player and they have all gone by the wayside.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, I thought they were all the same thing -- that's to say, I thought whatever you put on the device would cause the dust to get stuck. I didn't know there was a difference.

I'm going to have to look more closely at them.

Thanks for you quick replies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbara M said:


> Oh, I thought they were all the same thing -- that's to say, I thought whatever you put on the device would cause the dust to get stuck. I didn't know there was a difference.
> 
> I'm going to have to look more closely at them.
> 
> Thanks for you quick replies.


Any time!!!

Betsy


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone downloaded the wallpaper for the skins? I won one! I never win anything. The last thing I won was a month's free diaper service.(Yes it was that long ago.)


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Barbara,

I too was wondering about the screen saver. Once you instal the decalgirl screen saver, do the default screen savers then stop working?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sailor said:


> Welcome Barbara,
> 
> I too was wondering about the screen saver. Once you instal the decalgirl screen saver, do the default screen savers then stop working?


Yes. And as far as I can tell, there is no way to have both. Well, I have suspicion of how you could have both but it would be a fairly long, complicated and tedious process and I am not going to try it to see if it works.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes. And as far as I can tell, there is no way to have both. Well, I have suspicion of how you could have both but it would be a fairly long, complicated and tedious process and I am not going to try it to see if it works.
> 
> L


Somewhere there's a link to a zip file of the original original set (slightly different from what I have on an almos tnew Kindle). You could install both those and the skin screensaver as custom. I will probably do that, just haven't done it yet.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Somewhere there's a link to a zip file of the original original set (slightly different from what I have on an almost new Kindle). You could install both those and the skin screensaver as custom. I will probably do that, just haven't done it yet.
> 
> Betsy


Yes...you'd need to copy them to the Kindle, go through through the Alt-F, then Alt-Shift-0 for each one. It just sounds like a whole bunch of work for a gang of screensavers that I was sick of after 6 months. That's my 2 cents others might feel differently.

The zip file is over on the mobileread forums. I don't have a link but it's not too hard to find with Google. I did download them when I was working on the FAQ book to see what they looked like and learn more about screensavers.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes...you'd need to copy them to the Kindle, go through through the Alt-F, then Alt-Shift-0 for each one. It just sounds like a whole bunch of work for a gang of screensavers that I was sick of after 6 months. That's my 2 cents others might feel differently.
> 
> The zip file is over on the mobileread forums. I don't have a link but it's not too hard to find with Google. I did download them when I was working on the FAQ book to see what they looked like and learn more about screensavers.
> 
> L


Well, I probably won't do ALL of them, but there were some I liked...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally picked out a DecalGirl skin and my daughter kindly put it on for me.

Tonight, I downloaded the screensaver wallpaper and got these confusing instructions. I am feeling really dumb right now, so I would appreciate if someone could interpret this for me.



> Mount your Kindle to your computer and create a new directory on the top and name it Pictures, and within that directory create another directory name anything you want (e.g., "Pictures/My Pictures").


I assume they are telling me to connect Little Gertie to the computer via USB. What do they mean by "create a new directory on the top? On the top of what? Do they mean "folder" when they say "directory?"



> Add images to that directory, then unmount the Kindle.


I assume that's where I put the screen saver.



> Go to Home Screen and press ALT+Z to create a new book out of "My Pictures." Note that it will appear at the END of your list of books.


What happens when I press ALT + Z? What will I see?



> Open book, then press F to go into full-screen mode.
> 
> For each image you want to turn into a screensaver, press ALT+SHIFT+0 (zero).


Does pressing F select the screen saver? Or do I have to move the scroll bar to that "book" and then press F?



> You can delete the "My Pictures" book and directory when finished-it won't affect the screensaver images.


I assume this is instructions for deleting the Decal Girl screen saver and going back to the originals. ?

Thanks Gertie


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a hard time getting mine to be a screensaver too.. Harvey saved me with come pretty easy directions..

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294

I hope this helps you as much as it did me.. because I couldn't get mine to work either..


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Barbara M said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while, but only just joined up.
> 
> ...


It mainly ascetic. I couldn't stand how plain the white was, so went with a skin. Adds some personality to it.
I personally I have two skins and love it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't mind it plain until I saw the skins on it. I just smile whenever I see it. It just adds that extra pizazz or sassyness to it. Makes it look more special, unique. Offers a bit more of cushioning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> I had a hard time getting mine to be a screensaver too.. Harvey saved me with come pretty easy directions..
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294
> 
> I hope this helps you as much as it did me.. because I couldn't get mine to work either..


Thanks, Nick. Leslie's instructions are so much clearer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I went through the steps to download my DecalGirl screensaver, and it worked perfectly until ...  Little Gertie wouldn't wake up.  I did a soft reset and she went to the Amazon Kindle page, but no further.  I pressed the home button, and she went to the home page.  Then I was able to put her to sleep and wake her up.  

I'll tell ya', messing around with Little Gertie makes me nervous.  I need chocolate.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> I need chocolate.


Isn't it amazing what chocolate can do!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

To hijack this thread for just a second, and speaking of chocolate.  I heard on the radio this morning that today is National Blond Brownies day.  ?  First off, a National day for it?  Are you kidding?  And secondly, ALL BROWNIES SHOULD HAVE CHOCOLATE.  I mean, seriously, what's the purpose otherwise.

debbie


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bluebell said:


> Isn't it amazing what chocolate can do!


My emergency chocolate supply is Bailey's Irish Creme chocolates.



drenee said:


> To hijack this thread for just a second, and speaking of chocolate. I heard on the radio this morning that today is National Blond Brownies day. ? First off, a National day for it? Are you kidding? And secondly, ALL BROWNIES SHOULD HAVE CHOCOLATE. I mean, seriously, what's the purpose otherwise.
> 
> debbie


Blond Brownies? Isn't that a contradiction in terms? My granddaughter wanted to make desert last night so I picked up some of those microwave cakes in a bowl. Among them was peanut butter fudge brownies. Now that's what a brownie should be.

Now I'm going to go eat my Healthy Choice dinner


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Blond Brownies? Isn't that a contradiction in terms?


EXACTLY! Thank you. Now I want brownies.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

mmmm chocolate


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> mmmm chocolate


You are evil. I bet those would go with my Butter Toffee coffee..Have I mentioned it's pretty good?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You are evil. I bet those would go with my Butter Toffee coffee..Have I mentioned it's pretty good?


My Little Sister side is show. 

Recently my thing has be peanut butter treats...banana and peanut butter sandwiches, p.b. cookies, p.b. granola, p.b. and jelly....I think i'm sub'ing p.b. in place of instant ramen in the college diet


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> My Little Sister side is show.
> 
> Recently my thing has be peanut butter treats...banana and peanut butter sandwiches, p.b. cookies, p.b. granola, p.b. and jelly....I think i'm sub'ing p.b. in place of instant ramen in the college diet


You do know everything PB except in the jar has been recalled right?


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

I had the same problem..if you hit Alt F you would get the stuff w/o a hard reboot


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for this discussion, guys- was very timely (minus the brownie part-  geez).  

I ordered my first DecalGirl the other day.  Have been a little nervous about the screensaver but that is part of the draw for me- I need color  Also ordered my first MEdge in sapphire blue.  Hopefully the two will go together (I ordered the lilly skin before I ordered the cover) but think they will be fine.  

Lately, I've messed more with dressing Kirby than I have reading.  Got two strangedogs which I love the color but not crazy about the structure:  they are kind of floppy for my liking.  So I went back to my original cover, decided to dress it up with a skin, then after I got an Amazon reward certificate, decided to treat myself to the MEdge- cost me $11- not a bad deal.  

I've also starting knitting a kindle kover for Kirby just to see how it works.  

I'm thinking I have a BAD case of "Michigan Winter Stir Crazies" going on.....bring me coffee- and don't forget the brownies!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie, did you get the screensaver to work? I got a little distracted with all the chocolate and brownie discussions. Let me know.

L


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

  I ordered the decal girl skin Rozi and got it.  I still don't have the kindle.  I was looking on the decal girl web site and saw another skin that I would like and would have ordered if I had saw it first.  It is called Georgian and it is in blue my favorite color.

Delores


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> You do know everything PB except in the jar has been recalled right?


Yep. just been taking from the jar...Nutter Butters...sigh i let my bro eat those once I remembered


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

sdrmartin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I ordered the decal girl skin Rozi and got it. I still don't have the kindle. I was looking on the decal girl web site and saw another skin that I would like and would have ordered if I had saw it first. It is called Georgian and it is in blue my favorite color.
> 
> Delores


now if only Oberon would do a cover like the roses on the purse, I would be in heaven!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Gertie, did you get the screensaver to work? I got a little distracted with all the chocolate and brownie discussions. Let me know.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie. Yes, I did. Your instructions were very clear. The only problem I had was waking her up. I turned her off and then back on again ... it's what MIS would have told me to do.  Then the Amazon Kindle screen stayed on, so I pressed the home key. After that, no trouble at all.

Little Gertie looks beautiful in her dress, so I had to spruce up her coat. I have the Tuff-Luv plain black leather cover. I got some embroidered appliques and glued them on. She feels so elegant, now. 

I first wanted to get a skin for protective reasons, but now I see what a difference it makes in the overall look of the Kindle. It's almost like a book cover.


----------

